# bowtech 82nd up to speed?



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have an 09 82nd , not much difference and speed should be equal . Anyway mine is shooting that same arrow weighing 386 grains at 312 FPS. at 27.5 inch draw . 

You should be 15 FPS faster than mine or so . What do you have on the string ? I have string leeches , peep and a loop . I'm thinking you might not be hitting the sweet spot on the chrony you are shooting through ? I know mine will read 12 feet slow if I'm too high in the sky screen .  Dave


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Here are some speeds of mine with the 70 pound limbs on it outta the box @ 28.5" with a Dloop and no peep- 

Goldtip 30X @ 350 Grain w/ 100 gr. nibb = *325-326.5 FPS *
Goldtip 7595 @ 445 grain w/ 125 gr. heads = *292 FPS *everytime


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a peep and a D-loop and thats it besides the factory stuff on the string..
How do these guys get 335fps out of these....that seems crazy fast.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

bowhunter96 said:


> I have an 09 82nd , not much difference and speed should be equal . Anyway mine is shooting that same arrow weighing 386 grains at 312 FPS. at 27.5 inch draw .
> 
> You should be 15 FPS faster than mine or so . What do you have on the string ? I have string leeches , peep and a loop . I'm thinking you might not be hitting the sweet spot on the chrony you are shooting through ? I know mine will read 12 feet slow if I'm too high in the sky screen .  Dave


i'm shooting a 350 grain arrow at 324 fps.......bowhunter96's bow is what it should be......I would say something is out of tune....maybe the chrony your using???? 

you'll get it....something minor i'm sure


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

I was shooting a 08 101st set at 70lbs + or - @ 30". I was shooting FMJs that were weighing right at 470 grns. It was shooting right at 290-292 through 2 different cronos. I know the two bows were rated at about 10fps apart the 101st being slower, so you set at 29 should be darn near identical speeds. One question, what mods are you running a few of these bows were order with the "smooth mods" and most had the "speed mods". The smooth mods were rated 10fps slower than the speed mods on both models. There is a small chance that your bow has the smooth mods, some dealers will argue that there was no such thing as a smooth mod but there is I believe they were mods from a different moddel not sure. If thats not it I would say you battery on your chrono is weak or have poor lighting assuming your bow is at 70 and all other things are accurate. Hope this helps. Later


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

I used the chrono at the archery shop on my Black Ice speed was 280fps and the chrono I have was showing 277fps the difference was not a lot and that was a 395gr arrow. It is one of those small ones that attach to the stabilizer, I know someone is going to say that its cheap but it was within a few fps. to the archery shop chrono.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Smooth Mods???*



Breaksbulls said:


> I was shooting a 08 101st set at 70lbs + or - @ 30". I was shooting FMJs that were weighing right at 470 grns. It was shooting right at 290-292 through 2 different cronos. I know the two bows were rated at about 10fps apart the 101st being slower, so you set at 29 should be darn near identical speeds. One question, what mods are you running a few of these bows were order with the "smooth mods" and most had the "speed mods". The smooth mods were rated 10fps slower than the speed mods on both models. There is a small chance that your bow has the smooth mods, some dealers will argue that there was no such thing as a smooth mod but there is I believe they were mods from a different moddel not sure. If thats not it I would say you battery on your chrono is weak or have poor lighting assuming your bow is at 70 and all other things are accurate. Hope this helps. Later


No such thing as smooth mods for these bows 
however the efa and esm mods from The 06 to 08 Allys and tribbys do fit on these bows which will leed to a hole other topic.

Fast banshee if the mods are stamped QB they are the correct mods for the Airbournes

The 82nd is a beast when set up properly timmed correctly and tunned
mine was 28 inch 62 lbs and a 410 grain arrow was shooting 292 to 296
ibo arrow was 322 fps

stick with it Banshee
there is an absurd amount of info on here for this bow just do a search in th tunning section and you'll be able to find what you need


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

My 82nd at 60lbs and 30" (measured AMO on my draw board) shoots a 331gr. CX Maxima at 323fps. At 53lbs it shooting them right at 300fps.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.....I'll keep at it, anything else post it up and I'll try to dial it in...


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tuned 08 82nd

70lbs 29" DL 390gr arrow 308-309fps on average (Pro-chrono).

Same arrow same spec my Admiral is 294-295fps.
My Marquis at 60lbs is 272-273fps.

All bows have fully loaded strings, brass nock, d-loop, vibe dampners top and bottom.

The average 82nd at 70lbs and 29" DL using a 390gr arrow will see 303-310fps in a fully ready to hunt spec. Only my opinion. I would think using a 380gr arrow would net you 4fps over my speed. So I would be seeing 312-313fps with your arrow.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

If your not getting at least 315 out of your setup then something is wrong. The first place I would start is to put it on a draw board and check to see if your cams are in sync at full draw. This can rob some serious speed depending on how bad they are.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

there maybe something wrong. I shoot a 350 grain arrow at 30.5 draw with a peep and a string loop at 352 fps and a 475 at 308fps


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Run your numbers 

http://utopiaprogramming.com/ke/KineticEnergy.html#




mdewitt71 said:


> Here are some speeds of mine with the 70 pound limbs on it outta the box @ 28.5" with a Dloop and no peep-
> 
> Goldtip 30X @ 350 Grain w/ 100 gr. nibb = *325-326.5 FPS *
> Goldtip 7595 @ 445 grain w/ 125 gr. heads = *292 FPS *everytime


This sounds about right, if 10gr equals 4fps if I used a 350gr arrow instead of a 390gr that would gain me 16fps above my current speed. 308-309fps + 16fps= 224-325fps, factor in 2 different chronos and it would all add up.


----------



## Breaksbulls (May 26, 2009)

hotwheels said:


> No such thing as smooth mods for these bows
> however the efa and esm mods from The 06 to 08 Allys and tribbys do fit on these bows which will leed to a hole other topic.
> 
> 
> True enough, I know when advertised they showed the 101st and 82nd having smooth mods and after calling Bowtech the smooth mods were the Tribute/Alligiance mods. I had forgotten what mods could be used as the smooth mods, my bad, forgetful I guess.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

My 82nd is 28dl on 59ibs i shot thru my pro chrono and chrony. 320fps through chrony and 318fps through the prochrono. This was with a 303gr arrow. Here comes the interesting part i put the chrono that mounts to the stabiliser and got 299 and 300fps. My pro chrono and chrony both have light kits and have been giving me about the same speeds as other chonographs i have shot through. I do not trust the readings with the stabilizer mounted chrono. Shoot it through a pro chrono or chrony and i bet your numbers will be up there. The numbers you gave is slow for this bow. Either the chrony is off or somthing off on the bow. you should be around in the 320's with your set up


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

geekster said:


> My 82nd is 28dl on 59ibs i shot thru my pro chrono and chrony. 320fps through chrony and 318fps through the prochrono. This was with a 303gr arrow. Here comes the interesting part i put the chrono that mounts to the stabiliser and got 299 and 300fps. My pro chrono and chrony both have light kits and have been giving me about the same speeds as other chonographs i have shot through. I do not trust the readings with the stabilizer mounted chrono. Shoot it through a pro chrono or chrony and i bet your numbers will be up there. The numbers you gave is slow for this bow. Either the chrony is off or somthing off on the bow. you should be around in the 320's with your set up


Thanks I'll try another chrono. I checked the cams and the draw stop everything is contacting at the same time....


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

After close inspection it looks like the bottom string stop doesn't touch the string all the way, but the top one and the limb stop does...So what now? a bowpress and give the bottom string a twist or two??


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i calculate u at about 8-12 fps slow. it wound like u might need to do osme tunning to raise ur speed.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> i calculate u at about 30 fps slow.


sorry iw ent from 60. sounds like ur bow is out of wack.,


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for everything, I'm going to shoot it for a while and maybe send it for a tune up...


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

that does seem slow for the bow and those specs, mine is shooting 336.7 IBO at 29"


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I went to a friend of mine's house and he has the same set up as me except his rest is a spot hog wammy and I have a bodoodle. with a 348gr arrow we used the same one his fps was 345 and mine was 308. Here's the wild part I have some High country arrows 6.2gpi 275gr total weight his 82nd shot that arrow 393fps and mine was 341fps. This was only one shot each.
Tuesday its going to the archery shop, I will try to take his also for comparason....


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

fast-banshee said:


> Well I went to a friend of mine's house and he has the same set up as me except his rest is a spot hog wammy and I have a bodoodle. with a 348gr arrow we used the same one his fps was 345 and mine was 308. Here's the wild part I have some High country arrows 6.2gpi 275gr total weight his 82nd shot that arrow 393fps and mine was 341fps. This was only one shot each.
> Tuesday its going to the archery shop, I will try to take his also for comparason....


Probably not a good idea to be shooting arrows lighter than 350gr out of your 70lb bow. This voids your warrenty. Only HCA warrenties their bows down to 3 grains/pound of draw weight.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Tater1985 said:


> Probably not a good idea to be shooting arrows lighter than 350gr out of your 70lb bow. This voids your warrenty. Only HCA warrenties their bows down to 3 grains/pound of draw weight.


Yes its not good thats why it was done only once......and have never done it again..


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

fast-banshee said:


> Thanks I'll try another chrono. I checked the cams and the draw stop everything is contacting at the same time....


You should have the draw stop touching about 1/16" before the cables
contact the flats on the cam. This will allow for the O ring on the draw
stop to be fully compressed and the cables to be against the flats on the
cam. This will give you a super solid wall, a nice valley with maximum
let off and speed.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok I found out what the problem is....bow only pulls 63lbs, but the birth certificate says 71lbs. as does the sticker on the bow. My friends has a little thicker limbs on it. 
Called Bowtech and they said it had 60lb limbs on it so send it back to the dealer I bought it at, funny thing is I bought it in Ohio when I was at my family reunion, so I guess I have to send it back there and have them put 70lb limbs on it.


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

fast-banshee said:


> Ok I found out what the problem is....bow only pulls 63lbs, but the birth certificate says 71lbs. as does the sticker on the bow. My friends has a little thicker limbs on it.
> Called Bowtech and they said it had 60lb limbs on it so send it back to the dealer I bought it at, funny thing is I bought it in Ohio when I was at my family reunion, so I guess I have to send it back there and have them put 70lb limbs on it.


If the birth cert says 71 lbs, but you only have 60 pound limbs, then where'd the factory tech come up with the "71" reading? Do they just make up the numbers, or guess? I want to know, b/c I've got an 82nd Airborne too.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's the killer, limb screws are 2 1/2 turns out so if I tighten it all the way down it does read 70 plus lbs. with 60lb limbs. A friend of mine has an 82nd also and my axle to axle length is 1/2 inch shorter than his and his limbs are thicker......I called Bowtech and they said it was a 70lb bow with 60lb limbs like it was no big deal......I'm not shootin that SOB.


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

You've already been shooting it! if you want to bring it down to where it's suppose to be then take about 6-10 twists out of each cable and recheck the max poundage. Do this until you have it around 60-61#. When you get down to the proper poundage your ATA will come back into spec as well.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

I didn't know what was going at first, so they set it up for 70 and stuck 60 limbs on it? I'm sure cables and strings are all the same....Thanks


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

I must have missed something....if the bc says 70 and the sticker says 70 and it is pulling 63 with the bolts backed off 2.5 turns......then everything is normal???

Sounds like a 70lb bow backed off to 63. Mine is just over 70 bottomed out and pulls 59lbs backed of full 3 turns on each limb.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

If you bottom it out and measure 70lbs and the axle to axle is correct than you probably have 70lb limbs...not 60. You could also measure the string and cables under 100lbs just to make sure.

String = 57 1/4
Cables = 40 15/16
A2A = 36 1/4
Bh = 6 1/8

If a dealer put 60lbs on your bow and twisted it up to make it 70 he has no business working your bow.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

It was brand new in the box, I dont think it was the dealer that did it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

MadCity Hoosier said:


> If the birth cert says 71 lbs, but you only have 60 pound limbs, then where'd the factory tech come up with the "71" reading? Do they just make up the numbers, or guess? I want to know, b/c I've got an 82nd Airborne too.


I hardly doubt that every bow coming from Bowtech is actually test shot and annotated.
You can bet some guys are filling out the birth certerficates off of "educated guesses" rather than taking the time to shoot the bows thru a chrony.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

It has the arrow weight 350gr but there is no speed just a line drawn where the speed should be on the bc


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont think they normally come from the factory backed off. Are you sure you did not get a used bow that was just put back in the box? It is an 08 right? My guess is somebody has shot the bow and backed it of to 63 lbs and it is a 70 lb bow.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

No it was brand new with all paper work attached to the handle and it was mounted to the cardboard that slid out of the box no marks on it what so ever, nothing was ever mounted on it. I just received the free ball cap today for registering it.....maybe it was a friday bow or one after a three day weekender. 

Here is the bc.....no IBO speed

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3622&pictureid=23338


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, anyway...my guess is its a 70lber and not a 60 twisted up to 70 especially if it was new out of the box. I would check it because you dont want 60lbs limbs pulling 70lbs blowing up in your face...but chances are its a 70lber.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have compared it to another 70lb and the limbs on mine are thinner...


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

fast-banshee said:


> I have compared it to another 70lb and the limbs on mine are thinner...


The limbs on the 09's are different than the limbs on the 08's from what i understand. Are the limbs from the same year? I would be shocked to find out that somebody at the bowtech factory put 60lb limbs on a 70lb order and twisted up the string to make it 70.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

poole said:


> The limbs on the 09's are different than the limbs on the 08's from what i understand. Are the limbs from the same year? I would be shocked to find out that somebody at the bowtech factory put 60lb limbs on a 70lb order and twisted up the string to make it 70.


My friends and mine are both 08 models......weirder things have happened. Whatever the out come I like the bow, I have talked to Bowtech today and I'm sure that it will get worked out...


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*82nd*



fast-banshee said:


> I just got a new 2008 82nd airborne and have a couple of questions.
> At 70lbs with a 29in draw and a 380gr arrow its shooting 300-302fps I see people getting a lot more out of these bows, any helpful hints on were to start??
> I'm shooting Easton ST Excel 400's 8.6gpi. and a bodoodle rest.
> I am not a bow tuning expert but I know a little, any info would be greatly appreciated...Thanks.


i have a 08 82nd set at 63 lbs at 28in draw shooting a 397gr victory xringer for 3d at 307 also shot it at ibo legal at 324 just guessing have you checked the timing of the cams?


----------



## 82nd Airborne (Mar 7, 2008)

I just put my 82nd up for consignment at a local archery shop. But I was at 29.5 DL at 71# with a 385grain arrow and I was getting 328fps, just get it timed right and they fly.
Just a heads up for you 82nd owners watch your cables where they hook to the post there isn't any clearance and the cables touch the post when the bow comes to a resting position. I went thru 3 sets of cables in under a year cause it would wear thru the serving and start to cut the cable strands. That's why I'm getting rid of it, don't need a cable to blow up and have a bow ruin my pretty face:teeth: I'm still a bowtech guy just think they should have to post inset like the other bows.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

82nd Airborne said:


> I just put my 82nd up for consignment at a local archery shop. But I was at 29.5 DL at 71# with a 385grain arrow and I was getting 328fps, just get it timed right and they fly.
> Just a heads up for you 82nd owners watch your cables where they hook to the post there isn't any clearance and the cables touch the post when the bow comes to a resting position. I went thru 3 sets of cables in under a year cause it would wear thru the serving and start to cut the cable strands. That's why I'm getting rid of it, don't need a cable to blow up and have a bow ruin my pretty face:teeth: I'm still a bowtech guy just think they should have to post inset like the other bows.


Was your cam rotation off? I called BT about this when they first came out and they said they were designed to touch. I had several thousand shots on my 08 82nd on 1 set of string/cables with no trouble.


----------



## 82nd Airborne (Mar 7, 2008)

poole said:


> Was your cam rotation off? I called BT about this when they first came out and they said they were designed to touch. I had several thousand shots on my 08 82nd on 1 set of string/cables with no trouble.


I had the pro shop I go to look at it a couple times and they couldn't get it figured out either. We tried everything and it never changed it's possible I just got a bad bow from the get go, the other guys I've seen haven't had problems I just got tired of dealing with it I want a bow that I have the most confidence in. So I found a 2008 Alley.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

82nd Airborne said:


> I had the pro shop I go to look at it a couple times and they couldn't get it figured out either. We tried everything and it never changed it's possible I just got a bad bow from the get go, the other guys I've seen haven't had problems I just got tired of dealing with it I want a bow that I have the most confidence in. So I found a 2008 Alley.


Love the ally, Im actually thinking about getting one myself. Confidence is everything. The bow can shoot perfect, but if your not confident in it.....it wont shoot at all.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

82nd Airborne said:


> I just put my 82nd up for consignment at a local archery shop. But I was at 29.5 DL at 71# with a 385grain arrow and I was getting 328fps, just get it timed right and they fly.
> Just a heads up for you 82nd owners watch your cables where they hook to the post there isn't any clearance and the cables touch the post when the bow comes to a resting position. I went thru 3 sets of cables in under a year cause it would wear thru the serving and start to cut the cable strands. That's why I'm getting rid of it, don't need a cable to blow up and have a bow ruin my pretty face:teeth: I'm still a bowtech guy just think they should have to post inset like the other bows.


It sounds like you need to trwist your string up alittle. I have over a year of shooting on my original string and it looks like new.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

I recently got an 82nd having previously used an X-Force 6.

My 08 82nd is a 60# peak model backed off to 50#.

It shoots my 254 grain arrows at 323 fps.

When sighted in at 30 yards, the trajectory is within 1" at all distances from 5 yards to 30 and only about 2" low at 35.

Now that works pretty darn well for a hunter class dude that can't judge distance.

Virtually every shot I aim dead on with my crosshair one pin and for a big ole moose or elk in the open pasture (long distance) I aim the same crosshair one pin about 2" high.

My first trip to the 3D gave me my personal best 13 elevens out of 30 shots.

Best wishes.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Problem Solved.....The bow did have 60lb limbs on it....Bowtech sent my local dealer a set of 70lbers and shot it yesterday, 380gr Easton Excel St going 342fps. It was shooting this same arrow 300fps..its all nice a tight, feels like 80lb draw


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

fast-banshee said:


> Problem Solved.....The bow did have 60lb limbs on it....Bowtech sent my local dealer a set of 70lbers and shot it yesterday, 380gr Easton Excel St going 342fps. It was shooting this same arrow 300fps..its all nice a tight, feels like 80lb draw


Did they send new cables/strings or untwist you old cables? If the old 60lbs limbs bottomed out at 70 than the new 70lbers should bottom out close to 80 if you dont fixt your string/cable lengths. 

What a major f' up on somebodys part, your lucky that thing didnt explode when you bottomed it out.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Need to do a draw test to see how many lbs it is, they didn't send new cables or strings....just used the old ones...but the only had about 60-80 shots on it.


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Check the draw weight, axle 2 axle and brace height. Get that thing into specs....or close....before the limbs suffer. The new limbs are laminated, but are still not made to have and extra 10 lbs on them.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll look at it when I get to the house.....if need be I'll loosen the limbs up a little, to keep the bear trap out of my hair.....:mg:


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

fast-banshee said:


> I'll look at it when I get to the house.....if need be I'll loosen the limbs up a little, to keep the bear trap out of my hair.....:mg:


That will be a good temporary fix, but ill will probably perform better and sound better if you put the cables and string to specs, then adjust to the poundage you want from 60-70.


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

poole said:


> That will be a good temporary fix, but ill will probably perform better and sound better if you put the cables and string to specs, then adjust to the poundage you want from 60-70.


Thanks I'll check it out I just got it back yesterday so I haven't had a lot of time to dial everything in....


----------



## fast-banshee (Aug 19, 2008)

Checked it out right now its at 72.5lbs.....and everything is fine shoot great..


----------

